# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  application of ORIGINAL LIME RENDER - mix test 1

## debunk

Hi for the information on anyone renovating an old house with original lime render, and interested in doing it the proper way with original materials.  I've researched this pretty thoroughly and here's the first result.  It's not dry yet so I could be speaking too soon!!  I couldn't be happier with the first results of my first batch of original lime render. And by "original lime" I mean made the way as they would have done 95 years ago when this house was built, using completely natural materials: Hydraulic Lime NHL2 + washed fine river sand. So simple, but my first batch has been super-smooth and buttery and gone on a treat. It was fatty and easy to apply, sticking to the wall in ways that a commercial ready-mix product just wasnt. The best news is - if this works, it will work out a fraction of the price of the commercially available ready-mix.  Also note there is NO CEMENT in this render mix, only sand and the proper hydraulic lime (NOT hydrated lime)  I should say also, the whole point of using original lime is that it will be completely breathable and good for the sandstock bricks. Contemporary acrylic renders can suffocate the bricks and lead to their decay in many instances.  INGREDIENTS: 
2.5:1 sand to hydraulic lime NHL2 (Roundtower brand imported from UK by Thorhelical in sydney). Cost $50 for 25kg, and the buckets of fine double-washed river sand from Divalls cost me about $1 each. The sand is the yellow river sand and from this first batch it seems to be a very close colour match for my original render, which means it could be the same sand used 100 years ago  METHOD 
Using cement mixer: 1 bucket sand, then add 1 bucket hydraulic lime, mix thoroughly, add another 1.5 buckets sand. Mix thoroughly - at least 10 minutes even more is not a problem. The idea is to get the lime powder thoroughly coating every particle of sand before adding the water.  adding water: about 1/3 bucket to start then cup by cup. Initially it was all balling and not cohesive. Then came the magic moment when I added one cup of water and it started coming together, I could see it merging in the cement mixer, and suddenly it looked like render! WARNING USE GOGGLES AS EVEN AT THIS STAGE I GOT SOME SPLASH). I took a paddle-full out and applied to the wall, but it was still too crumbly. So carefully added another cup f water, then another, and suddenly again it was a workable buttery mix.  It was a pleasure to apply. Now the test will be seeing how it dries out! Application humidity was around 70-75% which is high as it's raining outside. The air temp is around 16-17 degrees.
I've attached a video of the mixer at the balling stage fyi

----------

